# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng - Phượng 0966.67.8899

## phuongtran

Cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng - Phượng 0966678899
[Đà nẵng]Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng[Phượng 0966678899]
Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng - TÍN VŨ – 0966.67.88.99
Địa chỉ 212/4 Nguyễn Công Trứ - Sơn Trà – Đà Nẵng
Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng | Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Tín Vũ | Chất lượng cao | Giá cả phải chăng | Tận tình chu đáo
Bạn đến Thành Phố Đà Nẵng du lịch, công tác hoặc thăm hỏi bạn bè - người thân.... Bạn không mang theo phương tiện để di chuyển?
Bạn thuê Taxi??? Rất bất tiện cho việc đi lại và đắt đỏ.
Bạn thuê xe máy? Có lẽ đó là giải pháp tốt nhất!
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua các số điện thoại:
0966.67.88.99 hoặc 0511.2211626
Hoặc đặt xe online trên trang web của chúng tôi: Cho thuê xe máy Đà Nẵng | Dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Tín Vũ | Chất lượng cao | Giá cả phải chăng | Tận tình chu đáo
Email: chothuexedn@gmail.com

Sorry, nếu đã làm phiền Quý khách!

----------

